# fleet air arm Yeovilton



## woljags (Mar 14, 2012)

after a visit today to the fleet air arm Yeovilton i took some pics,not to Terry's standard but the best i could,i will try and get these on over the next few weeks ,a good day out for anyone interested in going and the staff were very helpful,highly recommended if you get the chance to go


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics Bob, and nice to hear you had a good day out, including the 'behind the scenes' visit. Love it when Museum staff are so helpful to genuine enthusiasts/researchers. I sent a 'Thank you' e-mail to Cosford after my visit, and had a reply telling me that the Assistant Curator, with whom I had arranged things, was looking out for me to say hello, but missed me. That's a nice touch I think.


----------



## woljags (Mar 14, 2012)

thats a good idea Terry,i can pm the interesting pics if you wish although i know its not your fav aircraft,but they want me to be careful with these as they don't want a press release yet of progress


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2012)

I can understand that Bob. I had a similar thing back in the early 1980s, when doing stuff with the BBMF. Lindsay Walton's Corsair had just arrived in the UK, and was 'hiding' at Coningsby, until announced to the Press. I was allowed to climb all over it, and photograph it, but had to promise to not even show the pics to anyone, let alone publish them, until the news was released.


----------



## woljags (Mar 14, 2012)

the 1st pics are from the 1st hall

pic;1 Sopworth pup

















































pic 3 to 12 are of the Walrus found in a scrapyard in aylesbury and bought for £5.00 in 1964

more to follow soon


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2012)

Great stuff Bob, and good lighting conditions too. Bought for a Fiver!! That's the sort of thing we dream about !! Wonder if the pilot's seat is from a Seaking? Looks very like the one Gary adapted for his Mustang cockpit.


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2012)

good stuff Bob


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Am really glad you made the visit and are posting the photos. It's been a hope of mine to visit the museum some day and you've given me a prevue. Thanks woljags!


----------



## woljags (Mar 15, 2012)

i got to speak to the main guy who was in charge of the aircraft restorations who was full of useful info,the walrus is as found and original,i know its had to believe ,i'd have paid him back his £5.00 with a little interest to take it home,when you really get up close to it inside it is tiny,being of a larger size now days i think i would struggle to get inside through the hatches,it was bad enough getting in the Vampire nose section of which pics will follow later as they are downloaded


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice shots Bob!


----------



## woljags (Mar 15, 2012)

did anyone know the next large project after the Martlet is going to be a Sea Gladiator,i saw the frame and engine while there ,its going to be a massive project for them


----------



## woljags (Mar 15, 2012)

another selection of pics just downloaded from Yeovilton ,pics include shots of sea fury/fulmer/firefly mk1 and 5/dragonfly/avenger/hellcat/corsair/skua/mig15/albacore/swordfish/short sea plane/sea king/seafire,more to follow shortly


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

Good stuff Bob. An explanation of some of the exhibits and models would be useful.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic collection of aircraft!!


----------



## woljags (Mar 16, 2012)

ok Terry i'll look up their details and post some again,the fulmer was a field hack at White Waltham right up to the mid 60's before ending up at Yeovilton


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2012)

good stuff bob thanks for sharing them...


----------



## parsifal (Mar 16, 2012)

Bob, thanks for posting those photos. They will be really useful for future builds. Plus I just enjoy FAA aircraft anytime


----------



## woljags (Mar 16, 2012)

anytime, don't forget i do have some Martlet pics but you will have to keep them to yourself as they are not to be published,just send me a pm


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Bob - it's just that some people might not know what some of the aircraft are, and brief explanations of some of the other models, and the 'underwater' scene etc, would clarify things a little, for those who can't get to the museum.


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2012)

Great photos Bob, thanks! Looks like a great museum!


----------



## woljags (Mar 17, 2012)

its a good display but i would recommend going out of season as i did to avoid the crowds and get your pics,the staff said it gets over busy in the summer months,but well worth a visit and the staff were more than helpful,get there if you can well worth the effort plus there are some deals going at the moment on line for cheap hotel rooms nearby,i won't put the details on here so i don't break any rules of the forum but its was for mon/tues/wed B&B in the town for 2,Chris and I gifted the entrance fee to the museum and by doing that you can get in free for the rest of the year,meaning if you used all your time down there during these short breaks it won't cost you anymore to get the best shots of the aircraft, 

hope that helps someone and please forgive me if i'm breaking any forum rules speaking of the hotel deals


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics. 


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2012)

Bob, if you have contact with them, put them on to the Flygvapenmuseum (Swedish Air Force museum) in Linköping. They restored a Gladiator in Finnish markings, and can maybe help with expertise or components for the Sea Gladiator project.


----------



## woljags (Mar 23, 2012)

ok Evan thanks for that,i plan to send a letter in the next week thanking them for being so helpful and will include this info in the letter,the only downside is that the pics i got of the sea gladiator frame and the Martlet didn't come out as good as they might as the sun was too bright,i didn't find out until i downloaded them onto the computer ,


----------

